# My Transition Zone Jouney



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

As a new homeowner in the San Joaquin Valley in California, I have learned many new things about house upkeep and improvement, but nothing has been more fun than taking care of my lawn. As I started, I had little idea of fertilization or mowing frequency, but I have learned a little bit at a time to get me to this point. My front lawn is Tifgreen 328 Hybrid Bermuda, and back is Tifway 419 Hybrid Bermuda. I am trying take the next jump to make my lawn great, so here we go. This was the first picture of my lawn, taken in June 2018.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

After some work to extend the postage stamp sized lawn, it looked like this on July 24, 2018 (lots of paint on the sod).


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

On August 7th, 2018. I didn't do a very good job of leveling before adding sod. Started to add Milorganite to the lawn at this point.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

I had a couple of minor attempts at leveling with some bagged sand and organic material.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Here is September 3, 2018.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

I do overseed with PRG and it came up pretty well in 2018 although I did start so see some poa (didn't know about pre-emergent). Here is October 7th, 2018.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Here we are on Dec. 7th.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

And my backyard went in on Dec. 8th.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

May 29th, 2019 backyard stripes.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

I had some issues this summer when the PRG transitioned back to Bermuda in both front and back. I will be spraying with revolver next year so the grasses don't compete.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Here is 8/21/19 and the best the front has been this year and then today 8/24 (decided to fully level front and back with sand).


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Your yard has come along nicely. What type of sand did you use?


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> Your yard has come along nicely. What type of sand did you use?


Thank you, I used plaster sand from the bulk yard.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Four days after sand


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Maybe this year you should try the "bluemuda" concept vs rye overseed/kill/rinse repeat method. I'm much further south then you and I think it's a viable solution!

I've got a bunch of links in my thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=13051


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

lucas287 said:


> Maybe this year you should try the "bluemuda" concept vs rye overseed/kill/rinse repeat method. I'm much further south then you and I think it's a viable solution!
> 
> I've got a bunch of links in my thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=13051


I'll follow yours and see how it goes


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

10 days after sanding front yard


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

13 days after sand. Filling in nicely.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Since my dog is out of the house for a couple days, I decided to overseed the backyard a little early. Can't wait to see what Champion GQ looks like!


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Nothing fancy going on out front. Just coming back through the sand and mowing every two to three days. PRG going down in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

First few seeds have popped out back(4 days after seeding), but it was mow day out front.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

First mow today on the overseed in the back yard!


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Front yard overseed coming along nicely after 10 days.


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

First front yard mow for the rye!


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Champion GQ is starting to get darker!


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

Post mow today 11/22/19


----------



## Bsblcoach1989 (Aug 22, 2019)

It's been awhile!


----------

